# *update with new pics* could she finally be pregnant?!



## dwbonfire (Apr 30, 2012)

when i got my doe i was told she was around 4 years old. her previous owner knew she had one kid, but thought that was all she ever had and she never bred her in the time she had her. not sure how long that was..
so i borrowed a friend's billy back in January and know that she was bred while in heat... next month i noticed a tiny spot of blood right on her 'area' but nothing else ever came of it, and i only saw it that once.. then she seemed to be back in heat and was bred again.
next month i brought the billy back to his owner and then my doe seemed to be in heat again.. i aquired a buck and saw that she was bred.. now its april, she has had 3 heat cycles that i can tell of, and myself and my boyfriend on different occasions thought her udder was much more noticeable.. when i mentioned it to him he said he thought he saw that too, so im not imagining it!! i dont know if her udder would actually be getting bigger if she only just took this past heat cycle.. but i took a pic to see what all you goat experts think! does she look like she has a normal udder and we are just for some reason noticing it more now, or does it look like she might actually be prego?? could she have gotten pregnant one of the other times she was bred and i only thought she was in heat? i saw discharge and she was wagging her tail at the buck so i just assumed she was in heat again..


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't get too excited, but with out the story, I would say she looks about 2 1/2 to 3 months pregnant.  Not sure if that fits in your timeline of her last being bred. And of course I could be wrong. 

I did have someone tell me their doe stood and acted like she was in heat, but actually was bred from a previous breeding. So that is possible, however rare.


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 30, 2012)

ok ill try not to get too excited....  ...... lol but wow that would be great if your right!! well seeing as she was exposed to a buck for her last 3 heat cycles, since January i guess its possible!!

IF she is pregnant... should i increase her feed or do anything different for her? shes getting 3/4 cup of all stock pellet AM and PM with goat minerals available.


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 30, 2012)

no one else wants to make a guess??


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 1, 2012)

I do not increase feed anymore with our NDs because we had problems with over-sized kids.  The can do just fine on good hay, minerals, and water.  If you do want to increase it, it shouldn't be until near the end when the demands on the doe's body are greatest as she gears up for birth and lactating.  What are you feeding her currently?


----------



## dwbonfire (May 1, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I do not increase feed anymore with our NDs because we had problems with over-sized kids.  The can do just fine on good hay, minerals, and water.  If you do want to increase it, it shouldn't be until near the end when the demands on the doe's body are greatest as she gears up for birth and lactating.  What are you feeding her currently?


right now shes getting 3/4 cup in the morning and at night of all stock pellet. i put some goat minerals in her feed just at night. she doesnt eat much of the minerals, i find them at the bottom of her feed pan. she looks pretty good tho i think


----------



## dwbonfire (Aug 31, 2012)

update:
so alice is either very pregnant or needs to go on a serious diet  .. she has consistantly put weight on and her udder has gotten bigger. it seemed to stay the same size for a long time which made me think maybe she was just getting fat?! remember, i have never had a pregnant goat before so its all new to me.. i have been keeping a close eye on her udder because i have read that it will usually get real big right before kidding. i dont know if my imagination is taking over but seems today it is much bigger! she is waddling around and just looks like if she doesnt have a baby she will explode! so heres some new pics from today so hopefully we can narrow down how soon she could kid!










i know there are a million threads about kidding but i havent had much time to browse around on here in a while so im hoping someone will make me a little list of things i should have on hand for a newborn!
thanks!!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well her udders are definitely bigger than they were in that last pic I can tell you that


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 1, 2012)

She should deliver any time now.  Her belly is looking pretty big.  Does her udder feel tight?   Does it look shiny?   If it is both, she is due within a day or so.  If it is soft and smooshy it would be within the week.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 3, 2012)

she wont let me touch it very well, but it seems soft still, just big. i did think that it looked sort of shiney thats what caught my eye the other day.. shes waddling around still, so i will keep a close watch on her. will she most likely kid during the night? she is outside all day and comes in at night so i figured she would wait until shes in her stall..

is there anything i should have on hand for when she does kid? id like to go to tractor supply and get anything i may need so im not scrambling last minute if i need anything..
thanks all!


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 3, 2012)

also, i keep her water bucket sitting in the corner of her stall and usually only fill it half way since she doesnt drink much at night.. could that be unsafe for the baby? am wondering if i should take her water out at night


----------



## KKeiC07 (Sep 20, 2012)

Did she have a baby/babies??


----------



## Mf628 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm sure if she delivered you would have posted pictures  I would have on hand some old towels to dry the kids, some iodine to dip the umbilical cord, and possibly a heat lamp if it starts to get chilly at night or even during the day. I chilled kid cannot nurse. About 3 days before she goes, you will see her tail head start to raise and her udder will look like it's about to explode. About 24 hours before, she will start having clear mucus discharges and the area around her tail head will be sunken in (You will be able to touch your fingers around it), her udder will also be even bigger and have a shine to it (from being so tight). 

When the process begins, you may or may not see her water break, sometimes it doesn't. The normal presentation of the kid should be two front feet and a nose resting on top (Diving position). Try not to bother her, but if she is pushing and straining with no progress, wash up your hands with soap and water and begin gently pulling as she pushes. Pull down and gravity will help. Extend one leg at a time and then work on the head. Once it gets past the shoulders the rest of the body will follow. Make sure the mother dries the baby and that they begin nursing within 30 minutes. Dip the navel, and then leave them for the mother to take care of. 

The best thing in your situation (The nervous midwife, admit it!) is for you to wake up one morning to healthy mother and babies


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 4, 2012)

oh yes, she did have a baby! i had made a new thread though, heres the link with pics! 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=21725


----------

